# Les tribulations de Fab'Fab pour la promo de son bouquin...



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

Eh voila, 10 ans après avoir écrit la première ligne et quelques semaines après être enfin arrivé au bout, il faut bien en faire la promo. 
Me voila donc parti à l'assaut des journaux, magazines et plateaux de télévisions pour montrer ma tête et la couv' du livre.
Ca commence dès le mercredi 20 sur Direct 8 dans l'émission de Morandini de 19h à 20h.
Ce n'est, je l'espère, que le début d'une grande aventure!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

A propos de promo

tu as , naturellement , ô impeccable  avisé bidouilleur à 60 bécanes , pensé à créer un petit site ou un coin de site perso qui parle de tout ca , n'est ce pas?
 

N'est ce pas?
 

( j'ai dit une bêtise?)
Aaaah?

bon , alors  je plante une petite graine , esperons que ca germera


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

En fait, cette aventure a même commencé par un site web en fait.

Cherche bien dans ma signature, tu verras!!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Ahhh  le lien vers un blog cach&#233; dans la photo  d'Hannibal Lector jeune?
 j'eusse du y penser

( mais c'est pas &#233;vident que c'est un lien , c'est m&#234;me le d&#233;faut de ce type de lien , on passe &#224; cot&#233; sans le voir , comme disait Jean Sablon)


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas la photo d'Hannibal Lecter, c'est la couv' de mon bouquin avec une moitié de ma tête...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Wtf ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

J'espère que, contrairement à ce qui t'avait été proposé, tu n'as pas revendue ta chemise spéciale passages à la télé.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas la photo d'Hannibal Lecter, c'est la couv' de mon bouquin avec une moitié de ma tête...  :rateau:


Sans blague?  

( t'es pas en forme Fab'Fab ? Je t'ai connu plus vif dans les échanges)

ou alors , autre hypothèse , t'es déjà plus de ce monde...
 t'es là haut , dans la sphère des zétoiles de le milieu de le PAF, loin , loin ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2006)

Devoir &#233;crire un bouquin pour pouvoir draguer &#231;a me ferait quand m&#234;me un peu chier :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2006)

et pas de promo sur AB1 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

Je vais la jouer sobre et éviter la chemise qui déclenche des émeutes.:rateau: 
>SM: c'est fini, je ne drague plus depuis longtemps!:love: 
>Grug :  si on me propose, pourquoi pas, mais je pense plutôt qu'on risque de m'envoyer des pierres si je vais là bas...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

Non ! Chiche tu la remets pour aller chez Morandini !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Un enregistrement svp .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wtf ?



*.hat .he .uck ?*


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2006)

MAis, je ne te savais pas &#233;crivain, Fab' Fab', f&#233;licitations !


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2006)

Y'a des images dans ton bouquin ?! 
Passque moi la lecture sans images......


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien beau tout &#231;a mais... il est bien ce bouquin ?  
Tu nous le conseilles ?  

_(Tu nous organises une AES d&#233;dicaces ?  )
_


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais je voit bien la flaque party&#169; o&#249; on viendrait tous avec des chemises violettes &#224; rayures fa&#231;on fab' fab ! Ca aurait de la gueule !


----------



## jupiter (15 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais la jouer sobre et &#233;viter la chemise qui d&#233;clenche des &#233;meutes.:rateau:
> >SM: c'est fini, je ne drague plus depuis longtemps!:love:
> >Grug :  si on me propose, pourquoi pas, mais je pense plut&#244;t qu'on risque de m'envoyer des pierres si je vais l&#224; bas...




c'est toi ? le blond qui jouait dans premiers baiser?
Et bien dites moi, pour une surprise!!! (et il y'a d'autres gens c&#233;l&#232;bres sur ce site?)
Tu es toujours acteur?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> MAis, je ne te savais pas écrivain, Fab' Fab', félicitations !



Tu veux dire qu'être écrivain c'est écrire plus de 2,78 messages par jour sur MacG en langage sms ?  

Félicitations Fab'Fab' !

Bon maintenant va falloir nous offrir un bouquin dédicacé


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> c'est toi ? le blond qui jouait dans premiers baiser?



Non en fait il faisait Annette !


----------



## jupiter (15 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non en fait il faisait Annette !




Je me souviens d'un cri-cri aussi, il avait sorti un disque 'pousse petit vent'.
je me souviens car ma copine de l'&#233;poque &#233;tait folle de lui et l'avait achet&#233;.
qu'est ce que j'ai pu la charier avec &#231;a!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Je me souviens d'un cri-cri aussi, il avait sorti un disque '*pousse petit vent*'.
> je me souviens car ma copine de l'époque était folle de lui et l'avait acheté.
> qu'est ce que j'ai pu la charier avec ça!



Un disque de m*rde.


----------



## jupiter (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un disque de m*rde.


A sa décharge on devait avoir treize  quatorze ans à l'époque.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> A sa *décharge* on devait avoir treize  quatorze ans à l'époque.



C'est bien de ça dont il s'agit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

F&#233;licitations Fabien.  Je te souhaite bon courage pour la promo et bon succ&#232;s au niveau des ventes.

Au sujet de la promo, je me dis que &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre sympa si on se mettait d'accord sur un mot, pas trop compliqu&#233; mais un peu original, que Fabien devrait placer chez Morandini (et ailleurs). Du genre &#171; p&#234;che melba &#187; ou &#171; concombre &#187;. Enfin, s'il veut bien jouer le jeu (1).  









(1) Je parles de Fabien, pas du concombre. Bande de nases !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2006)

A choix: schlapettes, ou, Maya.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

S'il pouvait citer les &#201;vangiles de DocEvil, je serais aux anges.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Pensez aux belges qui n'ont pas accès aux chaînes tel que Direct, merci .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pensez aux belges qui n'ont pas accès aux chaînes tel que Direct, merci .



Mais t'as Internet !


Pour le mot : métempsychose (un truc bien compliqué) .... ou tout simplement chemise !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Pour le mot : anticonstitutionnellement ?     

Fab' Fab : félicitations.


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le mot : anticonstitutionnellement ?
> 
> Fab' Fab : félicitations.


schlapettes, c'est plus esprit mag&#233;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> schlapettes, c'est plus esprit magé


"Gribouille"?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Non, "Bobby".

C'est bien "Bobby". 
Ca sonne bien, pis c'est facile &#224; placer : tu peux dire "chienne de vie Bobby" comme &#231;a, en passant, mine de rien.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Félicitations Fabien.  Je te souhaite bon courage pour la promo et bon succès au niveau des ventes.
> 
> Au sujet de la promo, je me dis que ça pourrait être sympa si on se mettait d'accord sur un mot, pas trop compliqué mais un peu original, que Fabien devrait placer chez Morandini (et ailleurs). Du genre « pêche melba » ou « *concombre* ». Enfin, s'il veut bien jouer le jeu (1).



La proposition de Doc est parfaite...
*Concombre masqué* donc... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Je vois pas pourquoi on s'emmerde &#224; trouver un mot, aucun d'entre nous ne regardera pour v&#233;rifier.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Une fois encore : on peut regarder direct 8 sur le ouèbe


----------



## Amok (16 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> si on se mettait d'accord sur un mot, pas trop compliqué mais un peu original, que Fabien devrait placer chez Morandini (et ailleurs). Du genre « pêche melba » ou « concombre ».



"_Melounette_" ?!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> "_Melounette_" ?!



ca c'est bien   et ca passe avec divers phras&#233;s ( d&#233;j&#224; inflig&#233;s &#224; Melounette , on va pas les redire)

sinon un truc plus long et &#224; 2 niveaux?
Pourquoi pas un truc  du genre
_ ce fut une experience *Fab..Fab*uleuse et  les series AB ont  marqu&#233; toute *mac*generation_


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais t'as Internet !



Merci Odré :love: J'ai eu peur de rater ça  



Sinon je trouve l'idée de Doc super  :love: Aller Fab Fab, dis oui  J'imagine trés bien, on sera tous là à te regarder et à attendre LE MOT   Dis oui :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:



			:mouais: 
*Ah non désolé :* chez moi internet ça sert pas pour les conneries.
:hein: 
   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu ne connais donc réellement pas direct 8, la chaine avec Laure Cholewa, l'animatrice aux décolletés superla(sou)tifs ! 

_


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non, mais là on arrête les conneries : c'est du sérieux, c' que tu m' dis là !
> :mouais:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



tu veux des preuves ?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2006)

pas r&#233;f&#233;rence sur fnouque.com ou chez les amazones ... je fait comment pour l'acheter alors ? :bebe: 

au passage ... il y a t'il pompage de titre de fa&#231;on malicieuse ?


----------



## Picouto (16 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, c'est un titre &#224; la mode vue l'&#233;mission lanc&#233;e aujourd'hui sur NT1 :mouais: 
Ils ont pris les devants 
_
et je me suis pris un toast _


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> P'tain, là tu viens de me bousiller ma soirée de cartographie géologique, à cause des reliefs entrevus par ta faute, j'arrive plus à me concentrer sur le briovérien du paléozoïque avec des vrais morceaux de micaschistes dedans...




_euh... j'ai comme un doute, le briovérien, c'est pas du PréCambrien plutôt ? :mouais:_


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> pas référence sur fnouque.com ou chez les amazones ... je fait comment pour l'acheter alors ? :bebe:
> 
> au passage ... il y a t'il pompage de titre de façon malicieuse ?





Picouto a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est un titre à la mode vue l'émission lancée aujourd'hui sur NT1 :mouais:
> Ils ont pris les devants


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2006)

Sur le moment j'ai cru &#224; une plaisanterie, et puis non, pas du tout  Le monde est fou, voyez-vous  Un jour nous aurons les m&#233;moires de Kermit la grenouille racontant son histoire avec Peggy la cochonne et l&#224; ce sera vraiment bien :casse:  

Pour le mot de passe je propose : m&#233;moires d'outre-tombe 

PS: bonne chance


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Peggy la cochonne



Arrête tu m'excites !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est un titre à la mode vue l'émission lancée aujourd'hui sur NT1 :mouais:
> Ils ont pris les devants
> _
> et je me suis pris un toast _




J'utilisais ce titre bien avant NT1...

Pour le mot, je tente "Schlapette"...  

Inutile de dire que dans les remerciement à la fin du bouquin, il y a une petit mot pour les piliers de Macgé...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour le mot, je tente "Schlapette"...
> 
> Inutile de dire que dans les remerciement à la fin du bouquin, il y a une petit mot pour les piliers de Macgé...



"Fab'Fab' The World is Yours!"


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'utilisais ce titre bien avant NT1...
> 
> Pour le mot, je tente "Schlapette"...


 
Ok Schlapette   Je te préviens je pense qu'on sera pas mal à l'attendre  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Inutile de dire que dans les remerciement à la fin du bouquin, il y a une petit mot pour les piliers de Macgé...


 
Tu dis ça pour qu'on l'achéte??


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oui oui, il a raison d'ailleurs : *&#231;a marche bien ce truc !*
> :love:



la mention "a tous ceux [...] du bar MacG&#233; " ?

:rose:    

:love:


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'utilisais ce titre bien avant NT1...
> 
> Pour le mot, je tente "Schlapette"...
> 
> Inutile de dire que dans les remerciement à la fin du bouquin, il y a une petit mot pour les piliers de Macgé...


salut
si j'ai bien suivi, ton livre est déja en ligne sur ton blog?
Maintenant qu'il est publié, tu devrais pas l'enlever, sinon tout le monde va aller le lire sur le net, non?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> salut
> si j'ai bien suivi, ton livre est déja en ligne sur ton blog?
> Maintenant qu'il est publié, tu devrais pas l'enlever, sinon tout le monde va aller le lire sur le net, non?



Il n'y a que quelques extraits... (3 ou 4 chapîtres)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2006)

H-3


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Entre 19h et 20h je pourrais pas être devant le net : y'aura une redif ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

C'est qui ce Ramblier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est qui ce Ramblier ?



:mouais:


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est qui ce Ramblier ?



Un écrit vain !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Soyez sympa quelqu'un pour enregistrer l'émission .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux la voir sur le net.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

histoire de tester , hier j'ai """"tent&#233;"" le morandini """"en live par le web"""

Pas top
agacements divers , buffering qui rame, ou image qui bloque  ou en d&#233;cal&#233; ( ca c'est assez rigolo) etc etc

bref 
*un grand merci*  &#224; celui qui mettra en ligne la partie qui nous interesse
( je parle des potiches avec sourires b&#233;ats)


 vague rumeur arrach&#233;e au beau fr&#232;re de la cousine du copain du responsable de com Presse:
il parait qu'il y aura un gars avec une chemise bizarre aussi, qui viendra causer AB prod ( Jacky?  )


et hop dehors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu peux la voir sur le net.



Je serai pas là pour voir cette sublime o) émission en direct.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> H-3


 
Là maintenant je sûr que si on lui met une olive dans le cul il nous fait un litre d'huile


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> L&#224; maintenant je s&#251;r que si on lui met une olive dans le cul il nous fait un litre d'huile


 d'huile de palm ( OSX) ? de colza?.de foie de morue? de tournesol flatpanel?

 
( facile et je la regrette presque, presque mais pas tout &#224; fait)


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

J'avais pas vu ce fil pitain.
Bon bin Fab est parti y a 45 minutes. Inutile de vous dire que je suis sur les dents devant mon écran.:rateau: Plus que 10 minutes !\o/
J'en ai déjà le téton qui pointe.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Inutile de vous dire que je suis sur les dents devant mon écran.:


Aaaah ...
on a enfin une explication pour certaines rayures sur  les ipod


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah ...
> on a enfin une explication pour certaines rayures sur  les ipod


Non, ne jamais mettre un Fabounet dans un popod, c'est sale.

Pour ceux qui ont une incapacité de la voir et qui voudraient bien, je filerais un lien. Je connais quelqu'un qui enregistre.
J'ai ouï dire qu'il aurait emmené la fameuse chemise.
Ah ! Il est 19h, chut !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)

Bon alors kesskisspass?

C'est pas comme pour les keynotes? D&#233;sactivation de la fonction recherche et tout le merdier, commentaires en direct, appr&#233;ciations des "mecs qui savent", tout &#231;a?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas comme pour les keynotes ?



Y'a un beau jeune homme qui parle là, alors ta gueule !


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ça va pas être encore, il vienne de passer le sommaire, ça va être plus tard dans l'émission !!


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'en ai déjà le téton qui pointe.



Enfin de la littérature !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

fin de coupure pub 
( mais que fait Fab'Fab dans cette """&#233;mission """"?)
dure dure la promo


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( mais que fait Fab'Fab dans cette """émission """"?)


Il me récupère le numéro de tél. du beau jeune homme dont il était question plus haut. :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2006)

tain il a changé Fab


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il me r&#233;cup&#232;re le num&#233;ro de t&#233;l. du beau jeune homme dont il &#233;tait question plus haut. :love:


sympa 
encore une preuve que  les medias c'est rien qu'une belle et immense famille que tout le monde il est super
( et personne ne couche)


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> tain il a changé Fab



Extreme Makeover.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est c'est parti !!


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca y est c'est parti !!



Fab' Fab' : "Hé bien je deviens plein de choses [...] Je m'occupe pas mal d'informatique..."...

Ah bon ??


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> tain il a changé Fab



Ya pas la chemise


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

il est en noir !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Y&#8217;a pas la chemise



Ouais d&#233;&#231;u ! 

 

Edith : Et il a m&#234;me pas dit "schlapette" ! :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

Il a pas dit "schlapette" !!! 

ouinnn ouinnn  

:rateau: 

  

Edit : grill&#233; par StarGazer...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

on propose un Zune à Fab'Fab
réaction:





( je sors)


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2006)

quelques captures :


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est en noir !



Oui, noir sur noir, cela fait bizarre !


----------



## vousti (20 Décembre 2006)

dur de répondre aux questions avec ce décolleté à coté hein......hein....


bon ok ...je sors  de toutes façons faut que j'vais bosser


----------



## jupiter (20 Décembre 2006)

personne peut mettre l'émission sur youtube ou dailymotion?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

J'attends cela aussi .


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> (...)
> Edith : Et il a m&#234;me pas dit "schlapette" ! :mouais:


C'&#233;tait pas "melounette" ?!...... 


Ah, nan !.....


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> C'était pas "melounette" ?!......
> 
> 
> Ah, nan !.....




C'était pas marrant, il a pas dit un mot de travers... :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> quelques captures :


Il aurait pas un peu grossi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> personne peut mettre l'émission sur youtube ou dailymotion?


Je vais essayer de mettre l'interview de Fabien (si j'y parviens).


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2006)

putain, c'&#233;tait tellement speed, que j'ai pas eu le temps de placer ma schlapette...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fab' Fab' : "Hé bien je deviens plein de choses [...] Je m'occupe pas mal d'informatique..."...
> 
> Ah bon ??




ben ouais, je suis responsable informatique dans une boite de prod et réalisateur...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, c'était tellement speed, que j'ai pas eu le temps de placer ma schlapette...


P'tit joueur.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ben ouais, je suis responsable informatique dans une boite de prod et réalisateur...



OK, ça doit être cool comme métier !!


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_


julrou 15 a dit:



			OK, ça doit être cool comme métier !!  



Cliquez pour agrandir...


le mec le plus stressé que je connaisse, il te promet un repas et arrive juste pour le café !   

oh et puis non, en fait, il est cool... 

_


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, c'&#233;tait tellement speed, que j'ai pas eu le temps de placer ma schlapette...


oui, nous sommes tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;us 
et puis la prochaine fois, mets une chemise


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Comme promis, voici le passage de Fabien chez Morandini. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]KXk-vIcE3QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Merci DocEvil. T'as été plus rapide que mon fournisseur qui a fait faux bond.
Bon par contre, c'est vraiment de la daube cette émission. Tant que Morandini il aura pas entendu : "Quand AB s'est arrêté, j'ai fait 3 dépressions, 10 suicides, violé mamère, tué mon père, et manger mon caca", il faut qu'il pose des questions cons.
Beurk.
Il s'est bien défendu, je suis fière de lui.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Il s'est bien défendu, je suis fière de lui.


T'es _"objective"_, toi ?!.....


----------



## Melounette (21 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es _"objective"_, toi ?!.....


Plus que tu ne crois.


----------



## jupiter (21 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, c'était tellement speed, que j'ai pas eu le temps de placer ma schlapette...



et tu as arreté d'etre acteur, pasque tu te sentais 'grillé' dans le métier? 
(ps : c'est vrai que arthur c'est un gros con qui traite tout le monde comme de la merde? et que michel drucker, il est pas si sympa que ça?)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Pur&#233;e !! Mais vous avez vraiment des questions cons, c'est pas possible !!


----------



## Fo0rNiK (21 Décembre 2006)

Ahah Fab Fab ,génial hier j'était sur ton site (Cherchant des info en tant que nostalgique d'ab), et aujourd hui je te retrouve ici, j'ai cru que mon esprit me jouait des tours vu l'heure mais apparement non  

Enfin bon cette interview, il ta fait dire ce qu'il voulait te faire dire Un peu rapide  Mais sinon sa fait plaisir de te revoir, presque pas prit une ride  ! Bon moi ca m'interesse je vais aller acheté se bouquin !!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme promis, voici le passage de Fabien chez Morandini. Enjoy!



Rhooo merci doc :love: :love: Trop fort!!  

J'étais toute triste de l'avoir raté  



Bon par contre Fabien, t'as pas assuré avec schlapette :hein: Mais bon... :love:  Quand même


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

En fait c'est fab'fab le meurtrier de Pau si j'ai bien compris? :/


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci doc pour la mise en ligne!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

Putain c'est toi Morandini ?????


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Putain c'est toi Morandini ?????


Par contre c'etait qui le belâtre qui répondait aux questions?  



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merci doc pour la mise en ligne!


Dis donc, la maquilleuse t'avait mis du gloss ou tu t'es juste bavé sur les lèvres avant de parler ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dis donc, la maquilleuse t'avait mis du gloss ou tu t'es juste bavé sur les lèvres avant de parler ?



oui, il parait que je brilais des lèvres...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2006)

Bonne prestation Fabien    (merci Doc au passage)...

Bon sinon, Morandini, vraiment j'peux pas, les dents trop blanches, le rire forcé, les questions orientées "on veut du croustillant, du Q et du graveleux..."
Je suis tombé sur son émission de radio matinale sur la "télé" il y a quelques semaines... ptain, c'est vraiment de la daube...   
J'ai bien aimé sa question "Jouer dans un sitcom, est ce que ça ne grille pas une carrière ?"... c'est vrai qu'avec ce truc immonde qu'il présentait à la télé il y a quelques années, il ne s'est pas du tout grillé lui... "_ne zappez pas !_"...   :sleep: 

Bon Fab, pour les dédicaces on s'arrange comment : j'ai 2 ou 3 nièces qui avaient des posters de toi dans leur chambre il n'y a pas si longtemps et Noël approche...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (merci Doc au passage)...



C'est génial, depuis ce matin, j'ai l'impression d'être Claude Berri. 

Mais mon banquier dit que non.


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2006)

Hey Roberto, la petite ampoule en haut de ton message c'est pour nous faire savoir que t'as eu l'idée de faire de même pour la promo de ton bouquin ?! ... 'spèce de tombeur va !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Bien joué Fab .
Tu n'es pas tombé dans le piège de Morandini.
D'autres émissions de prévu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour la suite, ça va se mettre en place doucement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2006)

Incroyable, 10 minutes d'interview et pas une question sur le bouquin. Il est vraiment tr&#232;s fort ce morandini. Et qu'est-ce qu'il ressemble &#224; J&#233;r&#244;me de premiers baisers, c'est dingue!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2006)

Mais arr&#234;tez de lui dire que c'&#233;tait un chouette interview!

Il a pas dit "chlapettes", c'est une petite frappe, on est tous d&#233;&#231;u, c'est tout!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P'tit joueur.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais arrêtez de lui dire que c'était un chouette interview!
> 
> Il a pas dit "chlapettes", c'est une petite frappe, on est tous déçu, c'est tout!



Tu ne parles pas de moi, j'espère?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu ne parles pas de moi, j'espère?





Nan, toi ça va.
Mais les autre, alors, pardon!

Quelle bande de fayots!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan, toi &#231;a va.
> Mais les autre, alors, pardon!
> 
> Quelle bande de fayots!


Je pr&#233;f&#232;re. 


Les autres? Tous des veaux.


----------



## PawBroon (21 Décembre 2006)

Well done Doc pour la YouTubisation.
Fab' j'aimerai pouvoir te dire "Formidable! Comme d'ab!" mais à mon age je te préfère dans cette interview que chez AB.

Je n'étais pas dans la tranche d'âge du public visé...
J'espère que tu vas vendre des caisses de ton livre.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re bient&#244;t la m&#234;me chopse pour Jean-Michel Jarre aka jpmiss. Pas une petite frappe lui.


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, il parait que je brilais des lèvres...



A côté de celles de melounette, c'était l'Atacama !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

La charte permet-elle vraiment qu'on parle des l&#232;vres humides de Melounette ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

On sent l'expérience et le sang froid, Fab'Fab', tu restes sympa malgré les vacheries qu'ils te sortent !
Et de rajouter avec le sourire : "Je suis arrivé dans des boîtes de prod, où les gens envoyait des fléchettes sur nos posters".

Bravo  

(Merci Doc.  )


----------



## Melounette (21 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A côté de celles de melounette, c'était l'Atacama !





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4100126 a dit:
			
		

> La charte permet-elle vraiment qu'on parle des lèvres humides de Melounette ? :affraid:


Hé ho, j'en ai quand même pas mouillé m p'tite culotte.
Bon, d'accord, j'avais la bave aux lèvres.:rose: Mais avouez qu'il a un magnifique rire de sadique.:love:
Surtout qu'il se tenait les mains tellement fort, on avait l'impression qu'il allait foutre un pain à Morandini. Ouais vas-y Fabfab, fous-y la révolution chez lui !\o/
Quand à schlapettes, franchement t'aurais pu le caser facile. J'avais plein d'idées, j'ai failli appeler en direct.


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, moi aussi, trop déçue par le "schlappette"... Webo avait réuni toute la famille pour l'occasion. Ça devait être sa consécration! 

J'espère que tu te défileras pas la prochaine fois


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ouais, moi aussi, trop déçue par le "schlappette"... Webo avait réuni toute la famille pour l'occasion. Ça devait être sa consécration!


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Surtout qu'il se tenait les mains tellement fort, on avait l'impression qu'il allait foutre un pain à Morandini. Ouais vas-y Fabfab, fous-y la révolution chez lui !\o/
> (...)


'fin, durant toute l'interview, Fabfab, il avait surtout la manie de se gratter derrière l'oreille !!


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

FabFab, impeccable :love: je vais me l'acheter tu me feras une d&#233;dicace ?  :love:

PS: j'esp&#232;re qu'on peut comprendre le bouquin sans jamais avoir regard&#233; les s&#233;ries


----------



## Stargazer (22 Décembre 2006)

Si tu veux Mel te passera toutes ses vid&#233;os d'&#233;poque !


----------



## teo (22 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224; que je pense jamais &#224; regarder la 1&#232;re saison de DH (il parait que les s&#233;ries c'est bien et celle-l&#224; en particulier ), alors l'int&#233;grale AB, &#231;a promet... d'attendre un peu


----------



## Melounette (22 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Si tu veux Mel te passera toutes ses vidéos d'époque !


:mouais:
Alors justement détrompez-vous mon cher. Je n'ai que très très peu regardé, à peine le début de la première série et encore. J'étais déjà trop grande. Et puis j'aimais pas, j'avoue.:rose: Même maintenant, en ayant bu, un épisode ça me casse les burettes.
Mais rien n'empêche d'être groupie de Fabfab et de cracher sur AB. Je trouve pas ça du tout incompatible. (Bon lui si, mais euh..je lui demande pas son avis)
Par contre, mon cher, vous savez cela depuis longtemps, donc je me demande bien quelle rancune vous pousse à me brocarder ici avec de telles abnégations.
Tic tac et toc !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> :mouais:
> Alors justement d&#233;trompez-vous mon cher. Je n'ai que tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peu regard&#233;, &#224; peine le d&#233;but de la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie et encore. J'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; trop grande. Et puis j'aimais pas, j'avoue.:rose: M&#234;me maintenant, en ayant bu, un &#233;pisode &#231;a me casse les burettes.
> Mais rien n'emp&#234;che d'&#234;tre groupie de Fabfab et de cracher sur AB. Je trouve pas &#231;a du tout incompatible. (Bon lui si, mais euh..je lui demande pas son avis)
> Par contre, mon cher, vous savez cela depuis longtemps, donc je me demande bien quelle rancune vous pousse &#224; me brocarder ici avec de telles *abn&#233;gations*.
> Tic tac et toc !



Non beau discours ! Franchement ... 






Si ce n'est un tout petit d&#233;tail ... Tu voulais pas dire all&#233;gations plut&#244;t ..? 

Une si belle chevauch&#233;e pour se vautrer juste &#224; la fin ... T'avoueras que &#231;a g&#226;che tout non ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non beau discours ! Franchement ...


oui , magnifique !
( comme d'hab)

 les autres commentaires de Stargazer sur ce discours  ne sont que l'effet de la jalousie

A moins que...
( au fait vous en êtes où coté ardoises respectives de tournées bières mojitos tout ca?)


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> d'accord, j'avais la bave aux lèvres.:rose:



Ah ! 




Melounette a dit:


> j'ai failli appeler en direct.



A la prochaine prestation TV ou radio de l'humidifieur, nous comptons sur toi !


----------



## Melounette (23 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu voulais pas dire allégations plutôt ..?


Je voulais dire : c'est quoi ce tas de conneries infâmes, vil crétin des carpattes ? 
non mais l'aut'..
T'l'auras pas ton bisou de noyel.
Me déranger de ma profonde Bretagne pour un truc pareil, j'suis sous Myolastan en plus.
Et puis je vous rappelle que c'est le fil des tribulations de Fab pas des tribulations d'une Melounette sur un Fab. 
Alors oubliez-moi. 
Bon même si j'aime lui être incontournable.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

On r&#233;colte ce qu'on s&#232;me, Mel la rouge. quand on dit que tu devais baver devant ta t&#233;l&#233;, c'&#233;tait juste une projection de la vue des litres que tu as &#233;panch&#233;s depuis des mois sans m&#234;me voir une image. C'est bien de faire du bruit &#224; rendre sourd un champ d'oreilles, mais demander &#224; ce que les autres t'oublient quand &#231;a t'arrange, c'est l&#233;ger  non ?

Bon ? Qui pour en rajouter un peu l&#224; ? 

Et les m&#233;dicaments, c'est pas bon.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2006)

quoi je peux lui mettre deux gniaffes sans me faire bannir ????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas tous les jours No&#235;l


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> T'l'auras pas ton bisou de noyel.



Et moi ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> j'suis sous Myolastan en plus.



Comme toutes les morues du forum... Si t'es une meuf ici, c'est que tu bouffes soit du lexomil, soit du myolastan, soit les deux.

Circulez.

 
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

je suis en train de bouffer des chips ....est que sa compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je suis en train de bouffer des chips ....est que sa compte ?


  

Toi, tu es unique dans ton genre. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je suis en train de bouffer des chips ....est que sa compte ?



Nature ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Comme toutes les morues du forum... Si t'es une meuf ici, c'est que tu bouffes soit du lexomil, soit du myolastan, soit les deux.
> 
> Circulez.
> 
> ...



Et ne parlons pas de celles qui mélangent avec l'alcool...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je suis en train de bouffer des chips ....est que sa compte ?



Tu sais ou ça va les chips ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2007)

Toujours dans le cadre de la promo de mon bouquin, je serai en chat sur L'internaute (www.linternaute.com) pour la rubrique t&#233;l&#233;vision. 


Le chat aura lieu le mardi 6 f&#233;vrier &#224; 18h : 3/4h de chat "classique", et 1/4 h de chat en vid&#233;o

Promis, j'aurai pas LA chemise...:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2007)

> Nous sommes désolés...
> 
> ...la page que vous recherchez ne peut pas être trouvée sur L'Internaute Magazine.
> Le lien que vous avez activé est probablement erroné ou obsolète.
> Merci de nous le signaler via notre page contact.


:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2007)

le lien est corrigé...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Promis, j'aurai pas LA chemise...:rateau:


T'es vraiment pret a tout pour faire de l'audience toi! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toujours dans le cadre de la promo de mon bouquin, je serai en chat sur L'internaute (www.linternaute.com) pour la rubrique télévision.



C'est la nouvelle adresse du toubarvert?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2007)

Et qui était ce cher Schlapettes? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

> Fabien Remblier est aujourdhui un anonyme, mais dans les années 90, cétait un personnage incontournable du PAF.


Quel est l'enfoiré de modérateur qui a bousillé la fin de la phrase ?


----------



## Melounette (6 Février 2007)

Bon alors comment ça s'est passé ? Y a quelqu'un de Macgé qui y était ? Il a dit quoi ? Fait quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

Tiens, je suis dans Closer cette semaine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

[edited] 

Bah... Je vais pas tendre la perche pour me prendre en retour...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

trop tard, j'ai eu le message par mail...


DTC...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> trop tard, j'ai eu le message par mail...


Ah??? Et je peux savoir qui l'a envoyé?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah??? Et je peux savoir qui l'a envoyé?...


Vbull.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Mais quel cafteur celui-l&#224; !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vbull.



Infâme petite traînée calamiteuse!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4175604 a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel cafteur celui-là !!!!





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Infâme petite traînée calamiteuse!!!!




C'est un métier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un m&#233;tier.



Fangeuse petite raclure de fond de capote vert de gris...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fangeuse petite raclure de fond de capote vert de gris...


Arrête, je vais rougir.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Arrête, je vais rougir.


Mackie a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;, il a eu des probl&#232;mes&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fangeuse petite raclure de fond de capote vert de gris...


Je sais pas de quoi on parle, mais je suis complétement d'accord avec Patoch.


----------



## Bassman (20 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais pas de quoi on parle, mais je suis complétement d'accord avec Patoch.



Pareil ! Je suis contre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais pas de quoi on parle, mais je suis complétement d'accord avec Patoch.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4175636 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie a déjà essayé, il a eu des problèmes



Ah !, on parle d'alcool apparemment... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

Je serai le 13 Mars à 23h sur Europe 1 dans l'émission Génération Europe1...
Si, j'vous jure!


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4175716 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ! Je suis contre


centriste va !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2007)

mardi 13, 23h sur Europe 1 dans Génération Europe 1...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Alors l&#224; si tu glisses pas "Macg&#233;n&#233;ration" dans g&#233;n&#233;ration Europe 1 ...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Alors là si tu glisses pas "Macgénération" dans génération Europe 1 ...


 
sommes même pas dans sa liste de "liens" :rose:   

 :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (13 Mars 2007)

Bonne chance pour ce soir Fab. Super groupie est à l'écoute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourvu qu'on ait droit à des questions cons, j'aime bien quand ils lui posent des questions débiles.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

fab fab en direct en ce moment sur europe1... il parle de son blog mais pas encore de macg


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

il a trois modos sur son forum!!!  modos nos amours!:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

macg est cité!!  vive le mac! il apprend en direct la venue de 10.4.9 ... et il enchaine dans la montée de l'interview !! ah lalala quel bel effort!! il va remporter la victoire! oui! bravoooooo!!! heu je me crois au forum f1 ou p'tit vélo moi:rose: :rateau: :rateau: 
ah bin, tiens , c'est déjà fini!!!


----------



## Melounette (14 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> il a trois modos sur son forum!!!  modos nos amours!:love:


Tu parles. En plus je vois pas du tout ce qu'il entendait par "d&#233;rive &#224; contr&#244;ler", franchement.(non mais on "d&#233;rive" pas, on met l'ambiance, y a nuance)
Bon, tr&#232;s bien, mon Fabounet, tr&#232;s propre, tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux, &#224; un moment, j'ai rien compris de ce que tu disais en parlant de site. Mais bon.
Pour une fois on a pas eu les questions &#224; la con habituelles, alleluia. Et pis &#231;a parlait photos:love:....et d'une certaine "amie"...mais photos :love:.
Par contre, l&#224; o&#249; j'ai &#233;t&#233; sci&#233;e, c'est s&#251;r les 350 actifs. Mouhahahaaaa

Edit : Vous avez vu ? J'ai mis plein de couleurs AB&#233;esques avec les p'tits smileys.
Bon je vais voir si cette pub intense a ramen&#233; du bisounours frais. gnark gnark gnark. Ils sont en forme tes modos ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2007)

J'ai dit 300, pas 350. Et j'ai dit "inscrits", pas "actifes"


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2007)

pour ceux qui ont loupé l'émission >>>> ici


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Ou sur le podcast "Générations Europe 1" sur l'iTunes Store.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou sur le podcast "Générations Europe 1" sur l'iTunes Store.


 
y avais pensé aussi mais je n'ai trouvé que celui du 7 mars..... vais rechercher "mieux"


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> y avais pensé aussi mais je n'ai trouvé que celui du 7 mars..... vais rechercher "mieux"



Il est désormais disponible.


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2007)

Avec un lien, c'est plus simple et ça va mieux :rateau:   
Attention il télécharge le plus récent, donc celui du 13 ne restera pas dispo longtemps  Coursez-z'y vite :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2007)

teo a dit:


> Avec un lien, c'est plus simple et ça va mieux :rateau:
> Attention il télécharge le plus récent, donc celui du 13 ne restera pas dispo longtemps  Coursez-z'y vite :rateau:



Heu, t'es sûr que c'est ce lien? Là j'ai Emmanuelle Béart à la place...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu, t'es sûr que c'est ce lien? Là j'ai Emmanuelle Béart à la place...


T'as un problème avec les liens, aujourd'hui ?!.....


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2007)

Bon ben finalement Emmanuelle B&#233;art, &#231;a me va aussi.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu, t'es sûr que c'est ce lien? Là j'ai Emmanuelle Béart à la place...




Exact, moi je l'ai écouté vite fait, et pas de trace de Fab'Fab. Il ne mette pas toute l'émission dans le podcast ??  
Pourtant, c'est bien le plus récent.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2007)

podacst europe 1> nouvelles technologies > le dernier est toujours le 7 mars.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu, t'es sûr que c'est ce lien? Là j'ai Emmanuelle Béart à la place...





tirhum a dit:


> T'as un problème avec les liens, aujourd'hui ?!.....



c'est vrai que moi aussi je l'attacherais volontiers la petite Béart


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> podacst europe 1> nouvelles technologies > le dernier est toujours le 7 mars.....



Mais l'émission, c'est "Nouvelles Technologies" ou "Générations Europe 1" ??  

Faudrait savoir...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Bon, c'est bien dans le podcast "Nouvelles Technologies", du 14 mars, qui est bien présent sur le store. Et Fab'Fab, c'est à partir de la 35 ème minute environ.


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai dit 300, pas 350. Et j'ai dit "inscrits", pas "actifes"


Je demande vférification après réécoute. Si c'est moi qui ai raison, ça vaudra une bière/chanteurs dépressifs. Si c'est toi, je veux bien faire l'allégorie du Fabounet sur ton forum. Et c'est pitain de cher payé.

Julrou> Génération Europe 1 c'est le titre, Nouvelles technologies, c'est le sous-titre. C'est passque la génération d'Europe 1, elle est à fond dans les nouvelles technologies, elle parle trop bien le langage des forums, et elle vit trop bien sa nolife à fond on ze web. C'est le concept, t'vois ?

Merci Teo pour le lien.


----------



## House M.D. (15 Mars 2007)

Pinaise, et dire que j'ai loup&#233; tout &#231;a... 

Chapeau FabFab !


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu, t'es sûr que c'est ce lien? Là j'ai Emmanuelle Béart à la place...



Voulu l'écouter ce matin, pareil, c'est E. Béart 
Peut-être que Fab Fab le récupèrera en fichier de son côté ?  

_Y'a vraiment des gens qui arrivent à écouter plus de 5 mn ce genre de radio ? C'est insupportable 

Je retourne sur http://www.last.fm/user/teonumLast.fm _


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2007)

Je ne l'ai pas encore. Je vais voir comment le récupérer!


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mars 2007)

Mais vous &#234;tes tous des nioubes ou quoi ?? :mouais: 

Fab' Fab', vous pouvez l'entendre dans le podcast 

"*Nouvelles technologies*" 

d'Europe 1 disponible sur le store, rayon podcast... :rateau: 

Vers la 35&#232;me minute je crois...


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> podacst europe 1> nouvelles technologies > le dernier est toujours le 7 mars.....


:affraid: ils se sont fait racheter par Danone Europe 1 ?


----------

